# Neglected Maserati receives paint correction @ Unique Detail



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Here we have a truly neglected 2009 Maserati granturismo, various panels had been repainted at some point and in my opinion at some back street garage that must have let the apprentice loose with no guidance on this one.

The car was also heavily stone chipped across the front bumper and bonnet, this was dealt with by localized touch ups over the course of 5 days that the car was in with us.
Various panels have been wet sanded and the car underwent a three stage machine polish.

Below in no particular order are some before during and after photos.





































Various panels had to be wet sanded due to the amount of orange peel and dirt in the clear coat, this was taken to a level to match the factory finish of Maserati.














































the rest of vehicle underwent in general a three stage machine polish to remove some deep scratches























































Picture below shows the stone chips being repaired, not something I enjoy as the process in getting these done correctly is very time consuming.










Onto the finished pictures, the car was completed in Siramik APT Glasscoat to include the optional 3rd stage of Diamas professionali.













































































































If you got this far thanks for looking

ATB
Andy​


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Proper job :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Great stuff Andy, nice shape to work on and shows off the finish perfectly too.

Blu Oceano also suits it well, old car now though.

cheers

Chris


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Amazing work, that 50/50 between wetsand and corrected paint is awesome!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Fantastic work! 

I do chip repairs on a daily basis, sometime up 15 bonnets a day, with 3/4 on the go at a time. 

It can be a crap job, but it's best to just get your head down and crack on. 

I can do one in about 30mins now, not including drying time


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Awesome work, love a good wet sand detail.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

How much does correction work like this cost, on a car this size??


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Great work as always andy


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow, what a turn around, I would love to learn how to touch up chips correctly, my front bumper peppered with them!


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

I look at pretty much all the studio posts, this is my favourite so far, brilliant job!


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

What a finish you got on that beast, top job:thumb:


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

A master of the craft, and your photos are fantastic to.


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

Stunning work on my favourite Italian car :thumb:


----------



## Prkns (Oct 9, 2016)

The final finish looks absolutely ridiculous (in the best way) Question is how a car like that Maserati could end up in that condition in the first place?! Crazy!


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Oh so jealous of your work!


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow, just wow... :argie::argie:


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Excellent, now come and do my front bumper and bonnet


----------



## X6JTM (Jul 27, 2016)

Awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

amazing work, also your workshop/studio looks to be a great setup! 
big respect for anyone whos got this far in this game!


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

You just added a few £ to that cars value ! Nice job well done 😮


----------



## youngwangie (Oct 9, 2016)

WOW Great job


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work:thumb:


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

Epic recovery - if that was my car I would be dropping off a bottle of something well aged on top of the monies for the work completed!


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Cracking save. Looked like it'd been washed with a brick. You must have been pleased with the results.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Top work as always Andy.


----------



## gav21041981 (Sep 23, 2014)

Awesome work. Love the workshop too


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Very nice work! :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Lovely Andy.


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

suds said:


> Proper job :thumb:





TonyHill said:


> How much does correction work like this cost, on a car this size??


Four figures Tony


----------



## gaswizards (Oct 7, 2016)

Beautiful work on a beautiful car!


----------



## techman56 (Aug 10, 2013)

Great work. 

Would love to know how you do such a good job with the stone chip marks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow, better than new now, superb detail by you.


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Fantastic work! :thumb:


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Stunning finish! Awesome work :buffer:

Chris


----------



## SAMS350ZGT (Mar 10, 2014)

I don't know about an Apprentice having a go at it, I'd go so far as to say either the local butcher did his bit and it looks like its been flailed with a leather belt to within an inch of its life. You've done an absolutely remarkable job to repair that mess to such a high standard.


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Superb work as ever Andy


----------



## wee man (Sep 29, 2016)

Fantastic work really skillfully executed.

Wee Man


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

what type of coating


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

What a turn around and car


----------



## Bmpaul (Apr 12, 2010)

unbelievable job, the maser looks stunning!


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Maserati, one beautiful motor, and beautiful work carried out on it, its definitely a talent to be proud of.


----------



## thegentleway (Oct 5, 2015)

Impressive turn around



techman56 said:


> Great work.
> 
> Would love to know how you do such a good job with the stone chip marks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I'd be interested to know how you made the stone chips disappear as well.


----------



## RicardoB (Oct 18, 2015)

Wow - What a turn around. Great job!  A lovely looking car made even better with all your hard work. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Outstanding finish fella, true craftsmanship.


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

thegentleway said:


> Impressive turn around
> 
> I'd be interested to know how you made the stone chips disappear as well.


The touchups were done over a few days by building the paint proud of the original finish then blocking flat the areas and maching back.
By no means are they perfect and under different lights with a keen eye can still be seen, but still a massive improvement was achieved.

Thanks
Andy


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

stunning


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Wonderful detail, great satisfaction in a wet sand


----------



## X-Type_Bobstar (Jul 16, 2012)

Another great job Andy, that car looked a mess before you got your hands on it! Stunning now.


----------

